# Photoshop plugins (film look?)



## Sideburns (Dec 22, 2007)

I know they exist...but I haven't been able to easily find them.
I'm wanting to find some plugins that will take my digital RAW/TIFF files in photoshop, and apply a look of different films to them.

Such as
Velvia
PanF
KodaKrome
etc.

Also, with different ISO/ASA settings would be nice...

I know a plugin or series of plugins exists...but I'm sure you guys could help me better than Google has.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dkf10425 (Dec 22, 2007)

Alienskin Exposure 2. It's great.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 22, 2007)

virtualPhotographer by optikVerve Labs lets you pick from different ASA settings (25, 100, 400, 800, 1600), it has a ton of presets (sixties slide, transparency, shoebox...).  I haven't messed around with it a whole lot yet, but it looks plenty capable.  Oh yeah, it's free too.  

http://www.optikvervelabs.com/


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 22, 2007)

ahaha thanks you guys.  I just got Exposure 2, actually.  Took me quite a while to find it.

I wonder the difference between the two...but oh well.  I am loving Exposure 2 so far.  Velvia 50 was the main thing I wanted to try.  They don't have Ilford Pan-F Plus, which is one of the other films, I've been dying to try, but I can live with the other options for now.

Perhaps later I'll try the other one.  Though, it looks a lot more...umm....value oriented...lol.  I'm sure Exposure will cover everything.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> Though, it looks a lot more...umm....value oriented...lol.  I'm sure Exposure will cover everything.


Yeah, after googling Exposure 2 you might not even want to bother with the virtualPhotographer plugin.  Exposure 2 looks like it would blow it away.


----------

